# Speedsolving.com March Madness



## Edmund (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, in the past the sports things haven't always worked out too well because these types of threads (like fantasy or stuff) are always made kind of late. So I figured better safe than sorry. So despite the teams not being announced yet I made a group on Yahoo, the group is called Speedsolving.com March Madness. The group ID# is 19262 and the password for the pool is speedsolvingncaab.
Hope we get a lot of people!
Open to all on this forum.

It should work now 
I don't think the password or ID# is necessary anymore but I'll leave it open just in case.

And to describe what "March Madness" is, it is the top 65 men's college basketball teams in one big tournament and most of it happens during March. A lot of people in the US fill out brackets with their predictions and throw some money in: first place gets the money but sometimes it's split between the top 2. However in this forum it's just for fun.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 6, 2010)

You have to be a member of the group in order to see that page. I can't find a way to join the group other than an email invite.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi,

If you all can scan in a copy of your brackets by the time the first game is played, I will be more than happy to keep track of the scores. I have done the scorekeeping this way in the past, as not everyone wants to create an account on whatever site is used. I'll be using excel, of course.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

So like, don't we all think it would be a nice idea to tell us what "Speedsolving March Madness" is?? By the looks of that link, it's something to do with basketball. For srs learn to make threads properly.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> So like, don't we all think it would be a nice idea to tell us what "Speedsolving March Madness" is?? By the looks of that link, it's something to do with basketball. For srs learn to make threads properly.


March Madness is a term used in the U.S.A. to reference the annual NCAA basketball tournament.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 15, 2010)

I figured I'd bump this to let you know that the brackets came out today. The link should be working now also.  I'm hoping for at least 10 please.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 15, 2010)

Just picked my teams. I'm liking my picks!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

It doesn't cost anything? I might as well.

EDIT: Nevermind, I thought this was about speedcubers...


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> So like, don't we all think it would be a nice idea to tell us what "Speedsolving March Madness" is?? By the looks of that link, it's something to do with basketball. For srs learn to make threads properly.



Pretty much anyone that would know enough to play knows what the term means. The thread is completely reasonable.

Also, the link works now for anyone interested.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

Kian said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So like, don't we all think it would be a nice idea to tell us what "Speedsolving March Madness" is?? By the looks of that link, it's something to do with basketball. For srs learn to make threads properly.
> ...



And what if there was someone that hadn't heard of it but could have participated?

For all I knew, it was something I might have been interested in.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2010)

That's what google is for.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 16, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Just picked my teams. I'm liking my picks!



UK or die.


----------



## Kian (Mar 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> That's what google is for.



precisely.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked my teams. I'm liking my picks!
> ...



You spelled KU wrong.


----------



## Carson (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok... my bracket is up. This should be interesting since I don't follow sports and don't really care. I actually did pick UK to win it all... even though I hope they lose. (@Shaden)


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2010)

Xavier ftw! They're superpowered mutants, how could they lose?


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > That's what google is for.
> ...



Hmph. I don't browse a forum to find reasons to google things.


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in. I joined, and I'll setup my bracket soon.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 17, 2010)

I love how people idolize college players. Do you realize that they pay to go play? That the colleges are raking in money like nothing you've ever seen because of these guys? These people are paying the school so the school can use their name and make even more money. Something is seriously messed up with our system.

Ranting done for the day. Sorry to kill the mood.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I love how people idolize college players. Do you realize that they pay to go play? That the colleges are raking in money like nothing you've ever seen because of these guys? These people are paying the school so the school can use their name and make even more money. Something is seriously messed up with our system.
> 
> Ranting done for the day. Sorry to kill the mood.




Do you think Wall or Cousins actually have to pay to go to college? Even if they did, we're not forcing them to play. They play because they want to. No one is making them.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 17, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I love how people idolize college players. Do you realize that they pay to go play? That the colleges are raking in money like nothing you've ever seen because of these guys? These people are paying the school so the school can use their name and make even more money. Something is seriously messed up with our system.
> 
> Ranting done for the day. Sorry to kill the mood.



Yeah they're paying, actually they're probably on scholarships for basketball. The fact that they're playing and not getting big bucks (like the guys in the NBA) shows a love for the game. Yes, most of them wanna play in the NBA but at the college level there is more love for the game. I personally don't like college sports that much but you come on here just to try to ruin our fun? What is this second grade, cool kid?


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I love how people idolize college players. Do you realize that they pay to go play? That the colleges are raking in money like nothing you've ever seen because of these guys? These people are paying the school so the school can use their name and make even more money. Something is seriously messed up with our system.
> 
> Ranting done for the day. Sorry to kill the mood.



No. They're going to school _by their own choice_ and playing basketball _because they want to_ and 90% of them are doing it for _free_.

What's messed up is people getting indignant about things they don't understand.

Edit: I guess it's pretty safe to assume that thecheesebrain312 is DavidWoner. And only partially because his brain is made of cheese.


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 17, 2010)

I entered. I expect to lose. I always go too upset heavy, but I think I'm okay this year.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in, as well. My team is the Monstars.

Yeah, damn those evil colleges using slave players that they treat so poorly. Giving scholarships to kids who, in most cases, would otherwise have 0 chance of attending a decent college. And trying to make money, gasp.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> Edit: I guess it's pretty safe to assume that thecheesebrain312 is DavidWoner. And only partially because his brain is made of cheese.



These allegations are entirely untrue. It's common knowledge that I am Kian (bracket name Team Kiester XXXV) and I am very offended by this mister thecheesebrain312, whomever he may be.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Mar 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: I guess it's pretty safe to assume that thecheesebrain312 is DavidWoner. And only partially because his brain is made of cheese.
> ...



I can attest to this, Kian, my brother, hadn't even heard of basketball until I explained it to him last night.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 17, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I love how people idolize college players. Do you realize that they pay to go play? That the colleges are raking in money like nothing you've ever seen because of these guys? These people are paying the school so the school can use their name and make even more money. Something is seriously messed up with our system.
> 
> Ranting done for the day. Sorry to kill the mood.



I have never been more disappointed in you. EVER, until this point. You are so wrong in so many ways. :fp, to the epic level.

First, most college athletes get full scholarships to play. At least in basketball and football, the two revenue sports that keep the rest of the sports going. Now yes, I think the NBA and NCAA are colluding to rob some really good players a chance at skipping college to go to the pros, because that year is worthless, and really it is a criminal rule. But the players are getting room and board for their troubles of training for the NBA (John Wall, Derrick Favors, etc.) or playing some ball and getting an education. I think that sounds fair for many players.

Yes, there is something wrong with our system, but as my AP US History teacher would say, "Add something true to what [] said." Your argument is seriously flawed.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in. My lack of college basketball is also there too.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 17, 2010)

I joined, but I barely picked any upsets in the first round, maybe 3. Is it all right if my dad joins if he wants to? He knows a lot more about college basketball than I do, and would put up a better run against you guys.


----------



## Kian (Mar 18, 2010)

Uh oh, PJK.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha. Vandy. Man.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 19, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Ha. Vandy. Man.



Georgetown


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 19, 2010)

REALLY GEORGETOWN? REALLY?!?


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow I'm doing a lot better than I expected haha. Hooray for Old Dominion and UW. I almost died watching the BYU game. 

And on a final note, Villanova needs to get their act together.


----------



## Kian (Mar 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> REALLY GEORGETOWN? REALLY?!?



This is what we get for picking teams Rutgers beat this year.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 19, 2010)

Villanova's in my final four.... Went with my heart, not my head :fp 

Chose murray state right though = D




DavidWoner said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Alex DiTuro said:
> ...





KU = Kansas University

UK = University Of Kentucky




That's my NCAA finals, too


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 20, 2010)

Kansas...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 20, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Kansas...





:fp


----------



## Edmund (Mar 21, 2010)

KANSAS REALLY?!!?!!? NOVA REALLY??!?!??! G-TOWN REALLY???!?!?!
i quit.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 21, 2010)

Villanova.
You just made me die a little bit on the inside.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 21, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Villanova.
> You just made me die a little bit on the inside.





Edmund said:


> KANSAS REALLY?!!?!!? NOVA REALLY??!?!??! G-TOWN REALLY???!?!?!
> i quit.





Alex DiTuro said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Kansas...
> ...





dbax0999 said:


> Kansas...





DavidWoner said:


> REALLY GEORGETOWN? REALLY?!?





Evan Liu said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha. Vandy. Man.
> ...



Every single one of these. In my other pool, Georgetown is in the Elite Eight. :fp

Kansas as my champs for EVERY single bracket I filled out (ESPN, Yahoo x2). :fp

Villanova in the Final Four. :fp

I just give up now. Sorry for all the Facepalms, but my bracket(s) has been so crap I just want to cry right now.


----------



## pjk (Mar 21, 2010)

Edmund said:


> KANSAS REALLY?!!?!!? NOVA REALLY??!?!??! G-TOWN REALLY???!?!?!
> i quit.


Seriously. Northern Iowa just beat Kansas? Really? You're pathetic, Kansas.


----------



## Carson (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow... my bracket is crap. I suppose this is penalty for living in Kentucky and not caring about basketball.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 21, 2010)

At least I didn't pick Kansas to win I guess..


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, my bracket sucks. I already lost two of my Final Four Teams (Florida state and Kansas). However, I did pick Washington over Marquette and New Mexico.
IMO, this is totally Duke's year.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA DUKE

They will never have a year.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 21, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Every single one of these. In my other pool, *Georgetown is in the Elite Eight*. :fp
> 
> *Kansas as my champs for EVERY single bracket I filled out* (ESPN, Yahoo x2). :fp
> 
> ...




Did we swap brackets or something?

Believe me, YOU ARE NOT ALONE


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2010)

I think the New Orleans Cowboys definitely should have won.


----------

